# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  The Young Pope/Երիտասարդ Պապը

## Յոհաննես

Սորենտինո-կինոյից մի թեթև հասկացողին էս անունը արդեն հերիք է,որ միացնի սերիալը ու վայելի ամեն մի պահը,իսկ ում էս անունը բան չասեց,թող վստահի իմ խոսքերին ու սկսի վայելելու գործընթացը:
Սորենտինոն մեր ժամանակների լավագույն ռեժիսորներից է(եթե ոչ լավագույնը) ու էս սերիալը նայելով հերթական անգամ կարելի է հիանալ էս մարդու հանճարով:
Սերիալը պատմում է երիտասարդ պապի մասին,որի կերպարը ցնդելու աստիճան լավն է:Սերիալի մտքերը,կադրերի գեղեցկությունը ու ցինիզմը կարան մարդուն էքստազի հասցնեն:
Դե երկար-բարակ չգրեմ,ով չնայեց հետը մի բառ չեմ փոխանակի  :Jpit:  սպասում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին

----------

Arpine (09.11.2016)

----------


## Arpine

Կնայեմ  :Jpit: , բայց չհասկացա սերիաներով ա՞

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Կնայեմ , բայց չհասկացա սերիաներով ա՞


է հա,նոր 6 սերիա է դուր եկել,մեկը մյուսից հզոր սերիաներ են։Լուրջ, չկա սենց հզորագույն բան

----------

Arpine (09.11.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

Ինքը իմ մոտ պահած ա, որ ապագայում նայեմ

----------

Յոհաննես (09.11.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Եղբայրներ ու քույրեր,սա այն երևույթն է որի առաջ պետք է մերկանանք ու թողնենք,որ մեր ոտքի մատներից մինչև գլխի մազերը տարածվի:Պետք է բացվենք ու թողնենք,որ էմոցիաները մեզ էքստազի հասցնեն,պետք է լռենք ու վայելենք ամեն մի հնչյունը,պետք է բացենք մեր աչքերը և կլանենք արվեստը:
Ինչ որ հատուկ բառ չեմ գտնում,որ կարողանամ բնութագրել ֆիլմի ողջ հզորությունը,էս անհավանական մի իրականություն է:էս Սորենտինոյի հանճարն է ու էս ներկայացնողը Ջուդ Լոուն է:Բարի դիտում

----------


## Մուշու

Ինչ այլանդակն ա պապը, ոնց ստորացրեց խալով մարդուն(անունը չեմ ֆիքսել դեռ)

----------


## Շինարար

Էս քանի օրվա մեջ նայեցի մինչև հիմա եղած բոլոր սերիաները, սկիզբը լավն էր,քանի գնաց ավելի ձանձրալի դառավ, վերջին երկու սերիան ընդհանրապես լոկշ էր: Գուցե վերջում մի հրաշք հանգուցալուծում լինի, թե չէ առայժմ եսիմ ինչ չի: Բայց նայել կարելի ա:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էս քանի օրվա մեջ նայեցի մինչև հիմա եղած բոլոր սերիաները, սկիզբը լավն էր,քանի գնաց ավելի ձանձրալի դառավ, վերջին երկու սերիան ընդհանրապես լոկշ էր: Գուցե վերջում մի հրաշք հանգուցալուծում լինի, թե չէ առայժմ եսիմ ինչ չի: Բայց նայել կարելի ա:


Ես 6 սերիա եմ նայել,դե հա 6-րդը իրոք զիջում էր,բայց ընդհանուր սերիալը հենց էլ եսիմ ինչ է:Եթե մի ուրիշ ֆիլմ ասես,որ նման հզոր կերպար ունենա,էսքան սիրուն նկարած լինի,էսքան գաղափար իր մեջ կրի ես լուռ գլուխս կախ կհեռանամ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես 6 սերիա եմ նայել,դե հա 6-րդը իրոք զիջում էր,բայց ընդհանուր սերիալը հենց էլ եսիմ ինչ է:Եթե մի ուրիշ ֆիլմ ասես,որ նման հզոր կերպար ունենա,էսքան սիրուն նկարած լինի,էսքան գաղափար իր մեջ կրի ես լուռ գլուխս կախ կհեռանամ:


յոթը ութը նայեցի՞ր, չիդեմ, ներող, չեմ տեսնում էդքան գաղափարը:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> յոթը ութը նայեցի՞ր, չիդեմ, ներող, չեմ տեսնում էդքան գաղափարը:


Նայեցի,ֆանտաստիկ էին,էսպիսի էմոցիաներ դեռ ոչ մի ֆիլմ չի փոխանցել:Դե համենայնդեպս լավ է,որ գոնե կերպարի ու սիրունության դեմ բան չունես :Ճ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդքան գովեցիք, առաջին սերիան 15 րոպե մի կերպ ձգեցի։ #չէլավամերսի

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

Շինարար (03.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդքան գովեցիք, առաջին սերիան 15 րոպե մի կերպ ձգեցի։ #չէլավամերսի
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


ես մինչև) վերջ նայել եմ, գրիպ էի սկզբում, տենց մեկումեկ նայեցի, վերջում էլ ասի վերջը տեսնեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Լավն էր, նույնիսկ շատ։ Բայց իմ համար ինքը շատ ուժեղ սկսվող, ու բավական թուլացած, մելոդրամացած ավարտով սերիալ էր։


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsara

գուցե եղածների մեջ լավն է երևում, բայց չկար գաղափարախոսություն, կար միայն եսիմինչ երևալու միտում ու հա՝ ստացվում ա, ոչ մի հանճարեղ միտք, բայց միտքը հանճարեղ ի տեղ անցկացնելու ձևեր, որ էլի ստացվումա: Ոբշմ կինո էր նայեցինք անցավ գնաց:

----------

John (22.12.2016), Շինարար (26.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իհարկե կարող եմ երկար բարակ գրել,ներկայացնելով ֆիլմի հանճարեղությունը,բայց դե իմաստ չկա էլի:Հարցը էն է,որ Սորենտինոյին պետք է հասկանալ ու զգալ:Եթե էս գործոններից ինչ որ մեկը բացակայում է,էլ ի՞նչ Ջահել Պապ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե կարող եմ երկար բարակ գրել,ներկայացնելով ֆիլմի հանճարեղությունը,բայց դե իմաստ չկա էլի:Հարցը էն է,որ Սորենտինոյին պետք է հասկանալ ու զգալ:Եթե էս գործոններից ինչ որ մեկը բացակայում է,էլ ի՞նչ Ջահել Պապ


Յոհաննես ջան, ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ նայողներից ինչ-որ մեկը չի զգում, չի հասկանում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհաննես ջան, ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում, որ նայողներից ինչ-որ մեկը չի զգում, չի հասկանում:


Հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ  :Jpit:  Իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ց կարամ ենթադրեմ

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցիդ հարցով պատասխանեմ  Իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ց կարամ ենթադրեմ


Չես կարող

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չես կարող


Օքեյ  :Jpit:

----------


## Մուշու

էս ինչ ա անում, ոնց ա քանդակում... ուզում ես նստես ու օրերով նայես  :Love:  :Love:  Ջուդ Լոուն սեր ա պապի դերում:

----------

